# Who grabbed my Paco?



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

I just took off today, Sun Aug 8th, from A Deso/Gray trip and after getting home, I realized my paco pad was nowhere to be seen. Nobody else in my group grabbed it. Nothing on the ramp when we left so....I'm assuming that someone on another trip grabbed it by mistake.
There were a couple other trips there. One was a private with a kid with a stubbed toe that was taking off at the same time. The other was an AZRA trip that was just finishing up a large raft support duckie trip. And finally, a Sherri Griffith commercial trip raft support for kayakers.
I understand there is a lot of confusion going on on the ramp, I would just like to have my paco pad back please. My name is on it, Christo Johnson, or just Johnson on the Jacks plastic logo. It also has an apple sized yellow patch on it, red inflater tube w/ blue tip. The # on the Pad has changed. Please PM me if you have somehow grabbed my paco and lets get it home.
Thanks 
Christo


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok, so new info as to what may have happened to the Paco. It was placed high on the ramp to the side before the vehicle came down to the river to pack up, and it may have been forgotten. There may have been other gear with it as well. Sounds like a brain fart on my part. Anyway, if you happened to pick it up please call me 303 918 3310. 
Thanks,
Christo


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

NOT AZRA. Sorry AZRA peeps. 
ARTA is the company. I tried calling their guide line but there was no response and the email I got for their HB was bad.
Anyone know Raphiel, (the HB for the Utah outfit) and can get me his e mail address, I would sure be psyched.


----------

